# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Jervis' 1st Vivarium

## Jervis

Hi guys

Time to reveal my secret little project  :Smile: 

It all started last Sunday... saw this cute little all-in-one 1 1/2 ft tank in LFS.



Not expensive but the lighting is a bit weak. Will see how I can improve it at a later stage. But I really like the encased light, totally sealed using a clear plastic cover.

Filled up with Dennerle Black Quartz and a little bit of water yesterday. Water vapour is a good sign... thanks to the tank cover  :Smile: 

Went Suntec to buy some DW during lunch today... not fantastic but all the nice pieces cannot fit into my tiny tank  :Sad: 



At the same time collected 2 pots of Mini Bolbitis I ordered 2 days ago. Manage to find 2 pots of _Marsilea hirsuta_. Can any expert help verify that? They look pretty stressed but I believe they are showing their emerse leaf form now  :Smile: 






> If you crush the leds with a pliers, the mistmaker should still work, right?


Don't think I want take the risk... however I am considering painting the LEDs with aquarium-safe paint  :Laughing: 

Despite the "disco ness" this mistmaker is doing a good job... this DW surface is so damp I can hardly resist adding some moss in there  :Laughing: 



I am now monitoring the water temperature... hopefully the mistmaker will not heat up the water too much.

----------


## Quincy

No ADA stuff this time. Haha Really looking forward for your vivarium.

----------


## Occellatus

yeah....looking forward to see the landscaping..... :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

Yes Quincy... can't think of any suitable ADA product to use for this setup  :Laughing:  

Don't expect too much... as this is my first attempt... I will just experiment along the way.

Here's an early layout. Basically just dump everything in for the time being  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

Since the Mini Bolbitis is quite costly, I decided to stretch my luck a little by setting them in different conditions:



1) Fully submerse (tied to DW)
2) Half submerse with roots inside water (tied to rock)
3) Fully emerse with roots slightly above water (tied to DW)

----------


## ranmasatome

From the root systems on these plants.. quite sure they aren't the type you shove into soil... good job tying them. i left mine totally out of water in my terrarium and they are doing fine so far (its been about 24hrs), of course, regular misting helps. 

Just wondering... why don't you raise the substrate more so you actually get some "land" outside the water??

----------


## sfk7

so this is what you have been busy with as there are not much updates on your other threads  :Laughing: 

will be keeping tabs on this too!!

The bolbitis looks nice

----------


## Jervis

> No ADA stuff this time. Haha Really looking forward for your vivarium.


Manage to add an ADA magnet cleaner today  :Grin: 



Find the original PL bulb too white... bought a Philips to replace it.



I like the effort put into waterproofing the lighting  :Smile:

----------


## Quincy

At last some ada stuff :Grin:  The mini bolbitis are really nice. Hope that they grow lush and green in your tank. Btw do you have a filter for this vivarium?

----------


## Jervis

> At last some ada stuff The mini bolbitis are really nice. Hope that they grow lush and green in your tank. Btw do you have a filter for this vivarium?


No I do not have a filter now. Can't find anything suitable actually. Is it crucial to have filtration since I might not add any fauna.

----------


## Quincy

Since you have no intention of adding fauna, think you dont need a filter as there are only plants in your tank. Maybe you can house 1 or 2 feeders in your tank to maybe keep the mosquitoes away from laying eggs in your tank as your tank is not totally enclosed right?

----------


## Jervis

Oh yes... THEY BREED I BLEED  :Opps:  :Opps:  :Opps: 

Always wanted to buy this plant... finally got a chance  :Smug: 



Added 2 tabs of Deponit to fertilize the soil a little.

----------


## ranmasatome

huh?? that plant?? should have told me.. i have a 1m by 1m patch of it..hahaha..

----------


## Jervis

Introduced a Mist Maker today. Glad I found it as the Bolbitis looked a bit dry when I return to my office today.



The only turn-off is... it comes with colour-changing LEDs which cannot be disabled  :Sad: 

Welcome to my disco tank  :Laughing: 



This Mist Maker will also shoot a small jet of water upwards... perfectly landing on my DW... now the DW is ready for some Moss  :Grin: 



What you guys think?

Should I mist the tank 24/7?

----------


## ranmasatome

i think you should disable the lights on that that mistmaker...haha.. or ask for a refund and find one that doesn't have disco-ness in it

----------


## Jervis

Can't disable... I have no choice but to use it now while continue to search for better mistmakers... who knows I might fall in love with that groovy dancing queen  :Laughing:

----------


## Shaihulud

If you crush the leds with a pliers, the mistmaker should still work, right?

----------


## Jervis

Oh no!  :Shocked:  Water temperature 39ºC  :Crying: 

The mistmaker is a massive heat generator  :Sad:  Will on it for 10 hours a day (during lighting hours) and see how  :Confused: 



Disappointed to find that despite all the misting and trapped vapour inside the tank (see pics)...



... the Bolbitis placed higher is drying up  :Sad:

----------


## Merviso

Hi Jervis, another nice project from you...  :Well done: 

Maybe it's the heat from the lamp that's drying up your Bolbitis, maybe a lower position to let them establish themselve first.  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## Jervis

Thanks Merviso for the advice. Yes I have already moved the entire branch lower. Will investigate further the source of the extreme heat  :Mad:

----------


## tcy81

i though its better to mist from top to downwards ?
maybe you can introduce a timer, 15min on, 45min off ?

----------


## Jervis

Cannot mist from top as it requires a pool of water to work... unless I have a reservoir on top. But then it will get too close to the light and hood. On/off too often... not sure how long this China made gadget can lasts. But I guess, on/off once a day is acceptable.

----------


## tcy81

i remember i saw something like a water spray thing which on/off at interval.
i believe its not like a mist maker..... 
not too sure what is it call though.

----------


## Jervis

I think you are referring to a spray box place above the plant, something like an air freshener dispenser. Saw it in a US site, but kinda bulky for a nano.

----------


## tcy81

oh ya. i saw it once at dennerle's show tank, which is quite big.

----------


## ranmasatome

Jervis... dont think that fern can grow out of water... i think if you want to grow it...at least have the roots submerged in somewater but not in embedded in soil. Prehaps place the plant in-bewteen rocks or holes where the roots can have a constant source of water. Mine that were planted this was obvisouly drier than the half submerged ones but they are still healthy enough.

----------


## Justikanz

Nice! In my opinion, more of a paludarium...But then again, it is just a different term used...  :Razz: 

I will also suggest adding some small fish to prevent mosquitoes from breeding... Also, the feeding of the fish will enrich/fertilize the water for the plants...  :Smile:

----------


## Fei Miao

> Welcome to my disco tank 
> 
> 
> 
> This Mist Maker will also shoot a small jet of water upwards... perfectly landing on my DW... now the DW is ready for some Moss 
> 
> 
> 
> What you guys think?
> ...


man! disco paludarium..first I heard of this. :Laughing:  rather tacky, agreed with Justin, dis-able the lights. Have some wild bettas. :Well done:

----------


## Jervis

> man! disco paludarium..first I heard of this. rather tacky, agreed with Justin, dis-able the lights. Have some wild bettas.


Can't be disabled... yeah I can almost see Madonna dancing in there... opps I've revealed my age  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Actually this Hailea nano tank comes with a internal pump with a tiny rainbar. Decided to give it a try but I removed the end cap for the rainbar to weaken the "shooting power" of the rainbar. The effect is not too bad and it adds much needed water circulation.



Just got to find some suitable plants to cover the rainbar from view.



I might consider removing the mistmaker.

----------


## Occellatus

I think removing the mist maker will be good bro....looks alittle artificial.  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

I tried switching off the mistmaker and rely solely on the pump (with rainbar). Can't keep the plant moist  :Sad:  Furthermore, I come to realize I've chosen a wrong tank with wrong height. It's too short, lots of water splash that stained the light cover, reducing the brightness significantly.

----------


## Jervis

An update... tank is getting more stable now. The mismaker (heat generator) will only switch on 3 times a day (3 hours per session). This helps keep water temperature below 30ºC.



Added a JUWEL texture backdrop today. Just slide it at the back (outside tank). I kinda like the effect actually  :Smug: 

What do you guys think?

----------


## Merviso

Good taste! I also feel Juwel has the best look and quality among the few available brands for background board... and they are the most expensive ones too..  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

> Good taste! I also feel Juwel has the best look and quality among the few available brands for background board... and they are the most expensive ones too..


I didn't know they are the most expensive... I got this as a freebie when I bought their LIDO 2ft tank last time. Apparently the background outlasted the tank  :Laughing:  (I sold that tank more than 1 year ago).

----------


## Merviso

Well, the only place that I saw selling Juwel Board is at Sam Yick, Marine Parade. One Juwel board is easily worth more than 5 ocean free board of similar size.

----------


## Jervis

> Well, the only place that I saw selling Juwel Board is at Sam Yick, Marine Parade. One Juwel board is easily worth more than 5 ocean free board of similar size.


I hope the Juwel backdrop is made in Germany in order to justify the high price  :Mad:  

Anyway another bad morning! Temperature rose to 35ºC  :Crying:  I am beginning to suspect the tank has serious air circulation problem. Will try to strike a balance between providing sufficient air flow and yet able to maintain the tank in a moist condition. Will continue to experiment  :Smile:

----------


## o2bubble

Nice to see a new tank of yours jervis  :Smile:  think you are much more seriously addicted to this hobby than me and many of the rest here now  :Razz:  Must be a big boss to have a office with all the tanks in your company as well. Best of luck and hope to see more of it coming, cheers!

----------


## Merviso

> Anyway another bad morning! Temperature rose to 35ºC  I am beginning to suspect the tank has serious air circulation problem. Will try to strike a balance between providing sufficient air flow and yet able to maintain the tank in a moist condition. Will continue to experiment


IMHO... if your tank is well covered, just by spray water in the morning before you leave for work and then in the evening when you are back from work is good enough to keep your tank humid and the plant moist enough.. higher temperature from the mister will do more damage to your tank...  :Razz:

----------


## Jervis

> Nice to see a new tank of yours jervis  think you are much more seriously addicted to this hobby than me and many of the rest here now  Must be a big boss to have a office with all the tanks in your company as well. Best of luck and hope to see more of it coming, cheers!


My company deduct the electricity consumption from my monthly salary... now do you seriously believe I'm a Big Boss?  :Embarassed:

----------


## Merviso

Actually now I also believe that you are the big BOSS...  :Grin: 

Higher electricity consumption increased company running costs, and reduced overall profits, which can be interpreted as reducing monthly salary of the big BOSS...  :Blah: 

Anyway, are you going to tear down this tank since you got yourself another taller one. This tank I feel is good to do up as a terrarium. If only you can keep some giant beetles or gecko or even tarantula...  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

> Actually now I also believe that you are the big BOSS... 
> 
> Higher electricity consumption increased company running costs, and reduced overall profits, which can be interpreted as reducing monthly salary of the big BOSS... 
> 
> Anyway, are you going to tear down this tank since you got yourself another taller one. This tank I feel is good to do up as a terrarium. If only you can keep some giant beetles or gecko or even tarantula...


Wah your analysis is so complex... you must be a big boss in order to think like that  :Laughing: 

No, I am hoping to keep this tank. Maybe change it slightly but generally things are looking "green"... don't wanna give up on it yet  :Grin: 




> If only you can keep some giant beetles or gecko or even tarantula...


How about keeping those beautiful black and white striped insects that suck blood?  :Opps:  :Opps:  :Opps:

----------


## Merviso

hahaha... if your pocket is deep enough to afford the fines... why not?  :Cool: 

Actually, I'm now very tempted to start one Mudskipper Tank after seeing this video...  :Razz:  

Funny, just can't seem to get it right... anyway here's the link: YouTube - Team Mudskipper vs The Flying Ants

----------


## Jervis

> hahaha... if your pocket is deep enough to afford the fines... why not? 
> 
> Actually, I'm now very tempted to start one Mudskipper Tank after seeing this video...  
> 
> Funny, just can't seem to get it right... anyway here's the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7ARRzRqVv0


It's so violent but fascinating... freshwater Mudskipper?

----------


## Merviso

Not sure if there are freshwater species, guess most should be brackish, maybe will do some research to see if it is doable. I also like their action, damn cute and aggressive...  :Razz:

----------


## Jervis

Moved the tank to the other side of my work desk... seen here next to my new Pico project  :Smile: 



I used to consider this vivarium small... but I'm not sure anymore  :Grin: 

Did some major changes...

1) Removed a thick branching DW to make space

2) Added more water... this tank is definitely a Paludarium now  :Wink: 

3) Added more plants, the Blyxa japonica in front is leftover from my 2ft tank... Cryptocoryne wendtii 'green gecko' to try

4) Removed the mistmaker



Plants are all doing well including the Mini Bolbitis  :Smile: 



I am happy with the outcome so far.

----------


## Occellatus

Man.........tats that's some good development bro! Love the submerged area....

I notice white stuff on the wood bro...thats fine sand?

----------


## Jervis

> Man.........tatsthat's some good development bro! Love the submerged area....
> 
> I notice white stuff on the wood bro...thats fine sand?


Thanks bro!

White stuff? Emm... it's the camera over-exposing parts of the wood  :Sad:

----------


## Occellatus

> Thanks bro!
> 
> White stuff? Emm... it's the camera over-exposing parts of the wood


Cool....for awhile i thought uyou sprinkled fine white sand onto the wood! :Razz: 

Intend to keep any fauna inside? Perhaps an SAE?  :Razz:

----------


## Jervis

> Cool....for awhile i thought uyou sprinkled fine white sand onto the wood!
> 
> Intend to keep any fauna inside? Perhaps an SAE?


With larger volume of water and internal filtration... it's definitely time to add something interesting... how about Apisto? What do you guys think?

----------


## EvolutionZ

think a pair of apisto is too small for it..
how about a pair of wild betta?

----------


## fireblade

I will prefer it to fill to the brim.. :P
then turn into another planted tank.. 

that is a cute pico tank!!
like that how to concentrate on work?!!

----------


## Jervis

> think a pair of apisto is too small for it..
> how about a pair of wild betta?


I went out to buy a pair of wild Betta during lunch today... Betta Mandor... but the problem is after about 1 hour inside the tank... they started to show sign of aggressive  :Crying: 

Can anyone help confirm if I've gotten 2 male specimens?  :Opps: 



Here's a pix under flash... will try to take better shots tomorrow.

----------


## ranmasatome

Mandor has always been known as a rather aggressive species... i've seen a male kill about 3 females..the breeder gave up in the end..hahaha..

----------


## Jervis

The female survived!!!  :Grin:  Will continue to monitor the situation...

----------


## mzyao76

Hi bro Jervis!, you got a beautiful setup ! serious dude! i like the way your Vivarium look! man! make me wanna make 1 myself!!

cheers! man you just gave me another project in mind beside my fresh water clams !

regards
Mark aka Clam boy

----------


## Jervis

Some Betta shots... still not showing much colouration yet... will let them settle down for a few more days... this male specimen is eating well... you can see its round tummy  :Grin: 





Transfered some C. parva and C. wendtii "green gecko" over from my 1ft cube... this tank is now officially a Crypt Paludarium ( a bit too much water to be a vivarium)  :Laughing:

----------


## EvolutionZ

looks good!
some suggestion:
1) get some moss and tie it to the wood above the water.. or even below the water will be good.
2) cover the whole foreground with C.parva!
3)get some creeping plants and attach it to your backing..
4) maybe can get some mini bolbltis and tie to the wood above the water as well? can have the dropping effect.

my 0.2cents worth =)

----------


## Jervis

Thanks bro for the recommendations... I will consider each and every one of them  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

Was unhappy with the yellowish bulb... found a much whiter bulb yesterday  :Grin: 



Greens look more normal here and I can start to see interesting details on my Betta mandor too  :Smug: 

Another shot showing my Paludarium's oldest inhabitant (been growing rapidly) and thermometer showing 30ºC  :Surprised: 



The male Betta Mandor is looking better these days  :Smile:

----------


## eddy planer

Jervis,

Mind ask you...most of your picture you taken indeed timeless awesome!

What camera are you using ?How you bring enough light to ensure a really good shot.

Next time, i must go your place and watch you clicking away so that i will go home a changed man.

----------


## Jervis

Hi Eddy

I am using a Sony Alpha 100 DSLR (2007 model) with the following lenses:
1) Sony Macro 2.8/50
2) Sony Carl Zeiss 16-80 ZA

One trick is to set to ISO 800 in order to capture a rather "black" fish in a shadowy spot. The pix will be slightly grainy than usual, but at least it's clear enough given the low light environment. A steady pair of hands help too  :Laughing:  I usually stop breathing when taking macro and dark shots  :Knockout:

----------


## Jervis

Happy news!!!

Finally the Bettas are showing signs of affection... instead of hiding from each other... they are beginning to "check each other out"  :Grin: 

They stayed together almost half the time today... probably something is happening right now in the dark  :Exasperated: 



Please be gentle with me  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:

----------


## Jervis

Witnessed a strange behaviour while "get together"... the male specimen keeps jumping out of the water (seen here sitting on my filter for a few seconds before leaping back into the water). As if he is showing his strength to the female.



How do you like the backdrop picture? I xerox it from my photo library  :Laughing:

----------


## fireblade

have to be careful of the betta jumping, if he won't be able to get back into the water, it will be dried..

----------


## Jervis

> have to be careful of the betta jumping, if he won't be able to get back into the water, it will be dried..


Emm... you got a point there... will fill water slightly higher tomorrow  :Smile: 

Introduced 2 Otos today... luckily the curious Betta ignored them  :Kiss: 



Immediately start work!



Final pix of the day... tied some Anubias Nana petite onto the DW... the roots look pretty natural  :Smile:

----------


## Fei Miao

Mmm... so you removed the "disco lights" :Laughing: 
I see the plants are growing nicely, the nana looks good, and yes bettas can be notorious jumpers.  :Smile: 
Any full view of the tank now?

----------


## Jervis

> Mmm... so you removed the "disco lights"
> I see the plants are growing nicely, the nana looks good, and yes bettas can be notorious jumpers. 
> Any full view of the tank now?


Yeah removed the RETRO mistmaker as it heats up the water pretty fast  :Sad: 

Will post a FTS tomorrow  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

Here's the latest FTS with some new A. nana petite  :Smile:

----------

